# setting up a wired to wireless bridge. slackware/ubuntu



## Flyingmunkie (Jun 25, 2007)

now i have a question, and i cannot for the life of me seem to get this to work. so im trying to set up a bridge from my laptop that is connect to my wireless AP to my xbox...(for mobility reasons) that and now its got my attention... so yeah heres what i do. oh yeah slax or ubuntu or whatever... dont care about the distro.

brctl addbr WHYme

brctl addif WHYme eth0

brctl addif WHYme ath0

ifconfig WHYme up

crap..... now ive got nothing...

ifconfig WHYme destroy



so im stuck... im probably missing something here if anyone could shed some light on it for me it would be greatly appreciated


----------



## 1Earth (Jul 22, 2008)

I had us an ADSL modem as a bridge for a wireless router, not sure if it works the same way than what you're trying to do.

Basically you set the ADSL modem to bridge mode, which in your case I guess would be the Xbox. This is to prevent it from sending the username data. The way I did it with the ADSL modem was log straight into it's IP address via webbrowser and the settings are in there somewhere.

The the Wireless Router is then accessed wirelessly (surprise) or by cable, but straight to it's IP address (via browser, of course) and it's given the ADSL username and password in it's settings.

So the Wireless Router actually makes the ADSL connection via the ADSL Modem, which in effect just says uhu-hmmm-yeah and passses on the details to establish an ADSL connection.

The computer, in this scenario, had nothing to do with it, as afterwards any computer can wireless connect to the wireless router, which accessess the internet through the ADSL modem, which is now a bridge.

Makes sense?


----------



## Flyingmunkie (Jun 25, 2007)

none whatsoever. But what im doing should work as just an invisible bridge, as packets should just be passed right along to to the router no problem. now i know i dont need to do anything router side because ive done this with windows, and yes it is the computer that needs to be configured correctly, but its easyto set up in windows, and i dont have windows installed on this machine anymore.


----------

